# republic p-47m thunderbolt



## jrk (Sep 14, 2005)

a special "hot rod" version of the p-47d designated the p-47m was built in limited numbers and made its appearance in december 1944 to catch and destroy the v-1 flying bombsthat germany was launching against allied targets.with a top speed of 470 mph it had airbrakes fitted to the wings so that it could decelerate once it had caught enemy aircraft.the p-47m was credited with kills scored over me-262 and ar-234 jets.

on april 5th 1945 a wolfpack pilot of Lt Col.Hubert Zemkes group actually ran down an Me 262 in a shallow dive.attempting to out-turn the P-47M the german pilot was cut off and shot down.






P-47M Thunderbolt


----------

